# Potential HP



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

Ok, with all the aftermarket parts available which between the sr20de and the ga16de have the highest potential hp?


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

just check out www.sentra.net and go to kojima's garage for parts on the ga16de


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Alias said:


> Ok, with all the aftermarket parts available which between the sr20de and the ga16de have the highest potential hp?



wow...just wow...

*sigh*. the answer is sr20.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

are you asking...which PARTS in particular with each respective engine have the most potential, or which ENGINE in general has the most potential.

ENGINE - like Not said.....SR20. damn quick little engine!

PARTS - I don't know....it's late!


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

You have got to be kidding me. Why do you need to know, and if you spent about 10 mins in the motor sections, youd probably know for yourself. USELESS THREAD :loser:


----------



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> You have got to be kidding me. Why do you need to know, and if you spent about 10 mins in the motor sections, youd probably know for yourself. USELESS THREAD :loser:


Hey buddy, nobody has asked you to read it or reply it. Idiot.


----------



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

Ok let me explain myself better. Let us pretend that money was not an issue. I want to get as much hp out of my car as possible. With all the aftermarket parts that exist right now aplied to each respective engine, which is more powerful? SR20 or GA16?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wow, i dont know if i have enought energy for this dandy conversation..


you might want to get your head check, you just opened a can of worns to get flamed

this has got to be one of the stupidest question i have ever heard..


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

1.6 vs. 2.0, just stick with the slogan "there is no replacement for displacement" and that should answer your question.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

No seriously, its only about a few minutes of reading, and im the idiot..........

If money wasnt an issue why are you driving a sentra? Im sorry, I just dont understand your logic and why you simply cant answer if for yourself. 

THE ANSWER IS..............sr20.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

thats not always teh case.. sr16ve vs an sr20de, the 1.6 is dominate over the sr20de


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> thats not always teh case.. sr16ve vs an sr20de, the 1.6 is dominate over the sr20de


so with all the bolt-ons, turbo included, the sr16ve will make more hp than the sr20de?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> so with all the bolt-ons, turbo included, the sr16ve will make more hp than the sr20de?


if equivaletly modded yes.. especially the sr16ve N1 even though the sr20de is a very very powerful motor,


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> if equivaletly modded yes.. especially the sr16ve N1 even though the sr20de is a very very powerful motor,


no I'm not talking equivalent, I'm talking which could you get the most hp from the sr16ve or the sr20de?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^im not sure how big the sr16ve aftermarket base is.. so im not sure, but it would be close. but if you think bout it an sr16ve N1 has 197 n/a hp to start.. a sr20de has 140 to start


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Damn, just saw this thread and had to check it out and see if it were actually true. Talk about a can of worms. Well, ga16 vs sr20 is no contest there. But if you have a ga and wanna goto an sr there's alot more than the sr20de. There 20det, 20ve, 20vet(good luck finding one), 16ve, 16ve n1. All are sr motors but all are alot different just happen to use the same chassi. You can build up the ga16 but modding an sr motor with the same mods the ga won't come close. If your after the most potential its in the sr motors but then ya gotta decide which one and I won't be the one to open the can of warms on the sr motors specs. I'll leave that fun for someone else.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pretty much sr motors are insane, they make some awesome power and have an awesome powerband


----------



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

wow... I apparently have a lot more reading up to do than I though. I would like to thank you all for your helpand sorry to have wasted your time. And nizzan4u2nv sorry for calling you an idiot. But seriously, if you think it's stupid just don't post on it and let it die.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I will also say that a SR16VE doesn't have as much potential as a SR20VE with the same mods. The only things that make the SR16VE N1 so much better than a standard model are easily changed when building up an engine for performance. Plus, the N1's compression ratio is not conducive to forced induction as it will make the engine detonation prone. A dedicated turbo VE engine will require custom pistons as it is the combustion chamber volume, not piston crown design that gives it it's higher compresion ratio (IIRC).The only VE that is well suited to a high boost turbo application in stock form is the SR20VET. Yes I know that turboing the 11:1 compression versions has been done (the guy with that NX2k site comes to mind) but it is not advisable in a daily driven car.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sorry if i was unclear, but i the sr20vet is by far faster and has better potential, but i was comparing the sr16ve verse the sr20de


----------



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

Could an sr20vet fit in a b14?


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Alias said:


> Could an sr20vet fit in a b14?


Yes. All an sr20vet is is an sr20ve with turbo. Its the same size as the sr20de just has vvl and is turbocharged. The only 2 issues are 1, you need all the parts for an sr swap and 2, the sr20vet is not only rare as you know what, its also extremely expensive. However, if you can find one and afford it, it would one hell of a fast car. The sr20vet is suppose to be rated at 276hp stock(that is to the flywheel). Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you can get them from www.jgycustoms.com but the sr20ve and the sr16


----------



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for helping out a newbie like me.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

to let you know though, they aren't very easy swaps.. most people do sr20dets


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> to let you know though, they aren't very easy swaps.. most people do sr20dets


If I'm correct you have to send your ecu to JWT to get programmed for the vvl right? Besides that you have to get the solonoids hooked up properly and probably a few other things. For more info on the ve motors just goto the ve section and first do a search and then if that don't help make a post.

Mitch


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

does jwt do the vvl ecu's yet?


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> does jwt do the vvl ecu's yet?


I think I remember seeing a post before about having to send the ecu to JWT for vvl. Might be a good question to ask the guys in the ve section.

Mitch


----------



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

well, my neighbor is a manager in the parts manufacturing section or something like that... he works 4 Nissan. Maybe he'll know where to get one


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes JWT makes a VVL ecu.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Alias said:


> Ok let me explain myself better. Let us pretend that money was not an issue. I want to get as much hp out of my car as possible. With all the aftermarket parts that exist right now aplied to each respective engine, which is more powerful? SR20 or GA16?


Please just research. But to answer your question an SR20 is of course more powerful. :thumbup: 

Boy, oh boy.


----------

